# carp spawn



## catfish catchers

when do the carp start spawning around lake erie, i never can seem to figure out when the carp start rolling and splashing, im thinking its pretty soon isnt it?

Thanks


----------



## FishandHunt59

Cat, They start spawning at about 60 to 65, same time and temp as crappie!


----------



## Offshore Limits

Ive docked at spitzer lakeside in lake erie since the 80's and they really begin there splashing and spawning in early to middle of june


----------



## PolymerStew

I saw lots of carp schooled up in the shallows on LaDue yesterday. Some areas had 20-30 carp in a group. I tried throwing nightcrawlers but they weren't interested. Water temps ranged 52-58 degrees so it won't be long now.


----------

